# Picture of Granddaughter. In cardigan and skirt I made



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-SHw3OUsrdkg/UYXq7hKQjZI/AAAAAAAAG2M/G0B5Uzry6IM/s1600/P1030388.JPG

I don't know how to post a picture except for this way if you open it you will see the outfit I made for my granddaughter.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Lovely knitting BEAUTIFUL little girl


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl. She looks very smart in her special hand made things from grandma.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

gorgeous outfit on a gorgeous little girl! Good job Granny!! Bet she feels special in it.....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless, doesn't she look lovely.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

She looks like she has a future in modeling! She's adorable and the outfit is too.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Both the girl and her outfit are lovely! Well done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sweet little model with an adorable outfit
love the vest pattern I have made numerous in the adult size but not the childs yet


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

great work beautiful granddaughter


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

She's a cute little model- she was enjoying posing! Very cute outfit, you're a good grandma!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Classy outfit and classy little granddaughter.

Oops, she probably would not appreciate being called little.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh she is so cute! She is really working that outfit! Just beautiful!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, darling outfit! And BEAUTIFUL little girl!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful little girl,sweet outfit!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, my gosh, she is adorable and the skirt and top are gorgeous on her!!!!


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Job well done grandma She looks really quite ,


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

onegrannygoose said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-SHw3OUsrdkg/UYXq7hKQjZI/AAAAAAAAG2M/G0B5Uzry6IM/s1600/P1030388.JPG
> 
> I don't know how to post a picture except for this way if you open it you will see the outfit I made for my granddaughter.


What a doll! She looks adorable in her cardi and skirt! I did this same top in adult size for my GD and one for my 86 yr old neighbor. It was a fun top to make. Love the skirt too... U dont see many skirt patterns seems..


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

What a pretty princess. Knitting is wonderful and I see that she loves her pretties from grandma.


----------



## debg05 (Mar 25, 2013)

Awwe! She's precious! And your handiwork is beautiful!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Your granddaughter is adorable and she looks so proud. Love the sweater.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful little girl and such a cute outfit,,,,great job !!!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the "attitude"! Not to mention what she's modeling.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

She IS a cutie and your work is impeccable!!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Aaaaaaa! Well look at her! She is so sweet and she is modeling her lovely outfit like a pro. Beautiful!


----------



## coachchro (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks great and she looks thrilled


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

She is too cute!


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful GD and beautiful knitting I especially like the top.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful - the outfit and your granddaughter.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful granddaughter, looks like she really loves her outfit. Your knitting is perfect.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

looks as tho modeling is in her career.. beautiful on both..


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind words I did not have a pattern for the skirt. The yarn was a reused yarn that I got free and took it apart and made the skirt.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So sweet and what an adorable little model!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful GD and I would say the smile on her face expresses how much she loves the beautiful hand made garments her loving grandma made her..Also love the setting the picture was taken at. Happy Crafting.......Davena


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> She looks like she has a future in modeling! She's adorable and the outfit is too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

like the lacy top.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Darling outfit for a beautiful girl.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

What an adorable girl. She does her clothes justice.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice and quite the pose.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful little girl and I love the outfit!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

A gorgeous model wearing beautiful garments. Bet she is a cheeky one.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

very cute! Your gd is ready for the runway!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

What a cute little model...and very pretty skirt and top you made for her. I know she loves it..after all, it is from Grandma!


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

She is quite the adorable model.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Several have said they made the cardi, but I haven't seen a link or pattern name. Please.....


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

beautiful granddaughter and outfit..


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

She's just a little doll! Her outfit is pretty too.


----------



## Porsche Princess (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful and so is your grand daughter, what a great model!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful Granddaughter. Beautiful Sweater and skirt. She looks very pleased.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty she is & the outfit is adorable on her!


----------



## VioletQ71 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

